# Garmin GPSMap 62s + Utah OnX



## BruinPoint (Mar 22, 2010)

My dad bought it new and never took it in the field, and I used it once ice fishing and once on the boat. The GPS will come with the UT land status chip (HuntingGPSMaps which is now OnX), as well as the original box, cable, and paperwork.

$200 TYD paid either through PayPal or Venmo. Will be shipped USPS Priority. I will be posting it on other forums as well so timestamp with a solid "I'll take it" prevails.


----------



## BruinPoint (Mar 22, 2010)

I'd sure love someone to get some use out of this thing! Does me no good in the closet!


----------

